# Advice on Power Window Amp...



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a '93 Nissan Altima with the "possessed" windows. I tried all those off the wall steps on trying to clean the switch itself. What I found after ripping apart my door panels was that the power window amp assemble, little black box located toward the right corner of the door, was clicking but not responding to the actuator. 

Would it be possible to switch the rear left power windows box in for the right one? I am not sure if any of you have had this problem. I called the Nissan dealer and they want $125.00. The hell with that I already have 158,000 miles on the car. If you have any feedback, please respond back.


----------



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

*No sweat*

It works, I just replaced the right rear power assembly with the left rear. Then as soon as the windows were both up I removed both amp boxes. No more ghost window.


----------

